# QUESTION ABOUT AF AFTER IVF



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

I got my BFN the first week in Sept and I started to bleed on the day before my test day (day 13 of 2WW).

According to calculations of my usually regular 28 day cycle - I should have had the next AF arrive 3 days ago.
As yet - nothing.

Has anyone had there AFs messed up after the IVF?
Is this normal?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

So sorry about your BFN 

Yes, some women do find that their cycles are a bit mucked up after ivf because of all the hormones/medications etc.  Some women will go straight back into ovulating and regular cycles whereas for others it may take a little longer for their bodies to adjust back.

If you're really concerned then perhaps give your consultant a call for peace of mind.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Minxy,

I guessed that might be the case.

But a little part of me was getting hopes up - don't know why as with blocked tubes it ain't gonna happen!!

Jsut want AF to come now so I can stop thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi July Born
I have found that my cycle is always late following a negative cycle. I can understand you getting your hopes up, as we always do don't we!  
You may find that your af is particulary heavy and painful, this sadly is normal too  
Take Care xxx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you Jodie Bogie,

still waiting....

and getting some lower back pain for last 2 days so I bet when it comes it's a horrible one.


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Julyborn

I got my BFN at the same time as you and have not had the next AF either yet. I think it is probably normal. I had really bad headaches for about 10 days after the BFN so I think it took a while for my pituatry gland to start back up.

Look after yourself

Sarah xx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

annoying isn't it Sarah.
I feel like my body is all over the shop.
I wish the hosp had warned me that this might happen on the 2nd AF.
Hope you are ok.
xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hi july born,
just to reassure you, I didnt get AF until day 40 after my BFN, and I was told this was normal, it was very heavy and painful, but again this is normal, sorry about your BFN, I hope that you get your result next time hunny.
love 
MrsHopeXXXX


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Julyborn,

Any sign yet? I am still waiting............

I am absolutely sure that nothing exciting is happening though worse luck!!!!

Hope we are both not too bad when she finally puts in an appearance.

Sarah xx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

I am still waiting.....


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

well no wonder I am waiting.

Hopsital have just confirmed that I'm pregnant!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

FaNtAsTiC NeWs HuN

just proves that miracles do happen against all odds 

have a happy healthy 9 months

pam xx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you so much xx


----------

